
Recon-ng Web Interface - s3curity
https://github.com/interference-security/recon-ng-web
======
s3curity
"Recon-ng Web" is a web interface for recon-ng and uses "recon-rpc" to execute
commands and fetch data. I am the developer of this project; just giving my
small contribution to the community.

